# Caulking guns



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

His may seem like a stupid question but how many ounces is the regular size caulk tube?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Approx. 10 oz.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

10.3oz


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> 10.3oz



:whistling:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I like to get the larger ones to make sure my tube fits OK.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

So is this a small tube size or the large size (Tajima CNV-J900SP Convoy Super Rotary Caulk Gun with Auto Flow Stop, 13.5-Inch Barrel 1-Quart Capacity)


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> I like to get the larger ones to make sure my tube fits OK.



So the 10.3 oz size works for you...:whistling

Sizes I need for stuff is generally 3x....

Including the need for the 28 oz size tube of caulk...:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

On day to day caulking the 10.3 is fine. For special occasions, I have multiple 28oz. I even have a battery powered one when the mood calls for it.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

angus242 said:


> On day to day caulking the 10.3 is fine. For special occasions, I have multiple 28oz. I even have a battery powered one when the mood calls for it.


Are you still talking about caulking guns, or some other appliance? :blink:


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I only like to use fully enclosed sausage guns even for cartridges, I had a cartridge of fire rated sealant drop onto finished carpet once out of a skeleton gun, rolled right off my drop cloth and get a good lump of spoodge on the new carpet. I put a cardboard box over it for the rest of the day then at quitting time I cut the pile under the dried sealent with my knife to remove it, I do not want that ever happening again :laughing:


----------

